# The Blowing Game



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

My rats love it (well iggy more than Spaz) loves it when you blow in his face.

We took some pictures



















They would try to catch the "treats" it seemed like. They would try grabbing the air with their cute little hands, and open their mouths at the air.

It was very cute.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

those are darling pictures. what wonderful babes you have


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks, That was actually only one of the guys, Spaz didn't like being held and playing that game. He would do it when he was on the bed though.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

OOOHHHH! how cute! That second pic looks like she really disapointed she didn't catch any [email protected] :lol:


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

HOW DID THEY GET SO BIG?!!?!! Omg!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Haha, Belgie's all about me blowing air into her face, too! It's so cute. Adorable photos.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

SO cute! One of my roommate's rats freaked out the one time we tried doing that to her... she pretty much thinks that it's the worst thing in the world.


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

Kimmiekins, They are big and fat. cute guys, I'm so glad I got them from you! Good news too, My Gf said she would take care of them while I'm in college.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Most of my rats GO BONKERS when i do that LoL. Especially Little Man he is kind of a goof all around.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

nepenthes said:


> Kimmiekins, They are big and fat. cute guys, I'm so glad I got them from you! Good news too, My Gf said she would take care of them while I'm in college.


I'm glad you did, too! Oh yay!  Though I bet your mom is a bit sad. :wink:


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

She likes them, just not as much as my GF lol, so shes ok with the idea. She doesn't play with them as much when Im gone (left for a week during the holidays, the guys didn't get much attention) but I know my Girlfriend would play with them all day.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Sounds perfect then! I can't give over how BIG they are. Then again, their mama's gotten pretty big too!  Big genes.


----------

